# JFileChooser --> showSaveDialog --> Dateinamen vorgeben?



## MadMax2581 (9. August 2007)

Hallo! Hab ein ganz dringliches Problem, bekomm es aber nicht gelöst. Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch helfen.

Ich hab mir von JFileChooser eine JExtFileChooser Klasse abgeleitet und will nun nur Dateien mit der Endung *.c anzeigen. Geht auch alles wunderbar, nun hab ich aber das Problem, dass ich den ganzen späteren Dateinamen bei Aufruf einer Distanz von JExtFileChooser vorgeben muss und das bekomm ich nicht hin!

Also bei Dateiname soll "lin_cfg.c" schon stehen, wenn der Dialog öffnet, ohne das ich erst ne Datei anklicken muss. Wie gesagt, dass unten *.c steht geht.

Kann mir jemand helfen.

Gruss Matthias


----------



## zeja (9. August 2007)

```
fileChooser.setSelectedFile(new File("lin_cfg.c"));
```


----------



## MadMax2581 (10. August 2007)

Hey!

Danke für deine Hilfe, hat bestens funktioniert. Hab vieles probiert, aber darauf bin ich irgendwie nicht gekommen.

Gruss Matthias


----------

